# How to remove my ass groove? Leather seat..



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all.

bought my Alfa GT about 2 weeks ago and already I've got an obvious ass groove in my drivers seat (leather).

Anybody suggest anything products/treatments wise to help remove/reduce this? 

Cheers


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

diet milk shakes 

replace 1 meal per day and after 3 months the groove will be much reduced 




....sorry - couldnt resist


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i'd like to vote this as best post for 2008!

Seriously though i think this is just inherent of having leather seats. Obviously without seeing the stitching etc on your seat or whether its once piece which has stretched its hard to tell, but i think the only option would be to stick a sheet of foam down your trousers or sit on something else.

Some products will 'tighten' the leather but it's only temporary


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Spend some of your time in the passenger side reducing wear on the drivers seat (not wise if you drive the vehicle )

Two things will have occured to cause a sag (in the seat!)
1. Slight compression of the foam seat cushion will have occured with use
2. Weight and warmth of you posterior will have worked to stretch the leather into the foam compressions.

I'd say you will not be able to reduce the leather stretch with out replacement (which will only start the exercise again) replacement of the seat cusshion may be cheaper and slow the further stretch a little but the leather will still crease where it's too big.

Think of the excess skin flaps when people loose huge amounts of weight


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Saw this post over on AlfaOwner too.. getting similar lose weight anwers there too :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

haha.. I should have thought it through a bit more before I posted!! Ah well, nevermind too late now!
Just for the record, I'm not a fat ass lol quite the opposite.

I think I'm just gonna have to live with it really.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thin is bad, smaller area to apply weight, so more localised stretching


----------



## monkeyboyo (May 16, 2007)

I think Epoch has hit the nail on the head - you need to gain weight (but only on the lower half of your body) in order to "spread" the load.


----------



## noz-85 (Jul 30, 2008)

So i need to eat things that "stick to my bum and my hips" as the ladies say..

Cake it is then!


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Think of the excess skin flaps when people loose huge amounts of weight


What a horrid thought to put in someone's mind! :lol:

To original post, you'd probably be better off just living with it. The same thing will only happen again no matter what you do to the seat sadly.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

use a cushion? will spread weight and hopefully even it back up


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

obviously that woman from that leather care company hasn't got a fix for this either then? (she would of been on here by now i'm sure) if that is the case, then i reckon your ****ed.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

noz-85 said:


> So i need to eat things that "stick to my bum and my hips" as the ladies say..
> 
> Cake it is then!


try toilet paper it worked on my missus!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

The Focus RS has the same problem believe it or not, people kept taking them back under warranty, so Ford added tougher stitched bases to stop it.
Look it up on the Alfa owners forum?


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Imperial-blue-rs said:


> The Focus RS has the same problem believe it or not, people kept taking them back under warranty, so Ford added tougher stitched bases to stop it.
> Look it up on the Alfa owners forum?


what seats do they have i cant picture them, ive had no problems with my st170 recaros! mind you i do have a small groove where the kiddie seat is in the back!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

3dr said:


> obviously that woman from that leather care company hasn't got a fix for this either then? (she would of been on here by now i'm sure) if that is the case, then i reckon your ****ed.


Don't be silly she has a fix for everything even world poverty can be solved with water based products :wall:


----------



## B1CEPS (Nov 10, 2008)

Guys ive found a solution, just brough a set of imola red leather seats off ebay....and the driver side had quite a bit of saggy loose leather, so while they were being stored in my conservatory i placed a towel over the drivers seat and ironed it out with a hot iron on steam setting...wish i would of taken pics but it really worked


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

What you doing over here!

Get back to BMWLand!


----------



## B1CEPS (Nov 10, 2008)

Vyker said:


> What you doing over here!
> 
> Get back to BMWLand!


LOL.....BMW drivers do get around


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

noz-85 said:


> So i need to eat things that "stick to my bum and my hips" as the ladies say..
> 
> Cake it is then!


....as the ladies say - if it ain't full enough, get fat injected into that area :lol: :thumb:

I think your (and my) only option is to remove the seat, peel back the leather, and 'fill the area with a cut of foam to 'puff' it back out. But, I'll be f'ked if I could do that...apparently it's real easy, but something that's out of my league, me thinks.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Heat is definately the way to go, try using a hairdryer on it. The place that retrimmed my seats used a heat gun on them to tighten the leather up.


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Your bum can already generate heat, steam and hot gas!!!

It should tighten up everytime you sit on it.


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

Get some beads, no not the ones for your ass, the ones you get in taxi’s, they will help spread the load and give you that retro look!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe try fitting better brakes, or driving a bit slower, to avoid your ass snapping at the upholstery in those buttock clenching, 'Oh My God' moments 

Not got a solution offhand, but the easiest would probably be some sort of thin cushion as mentioned already, or a seat cover to spread the weight, but finding one that doesn't slide around will be the trick.


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

noz-85 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> bought my Alfa GT about 2 weeks ago and already I've got an obvious ass groove in my drivers seat (leather).
> 
> ...


drive an old mercedes :car: - good quality leather; and gaze in admiration at the GT  - good looking car


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Check this thread out on the TT forum

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=110619&hilit=sagging+leather

Pretty sure after they all started shouting at Audi they were getting fixed under warranty.


----------



## B1CEPS (Nov 10, 2008)

just removed the seat bulges on my rear seats......just a iron with good steam function. Added bonus was that the steam cleaned the seats of dirt and grease hence gave it the new matt look again!!!

heres the pics

Before

















AFTER


----------

